# Pinarello Dogma 65.1 World Champion Edition



## Barts27 (Jul 17, 2011)

What do you guys/girls think of it?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

look like 12-14k


----------



## Barts27 (Jul 17, 2011)

All Dogma's are expensive so do you also have a comment on the colour scheme?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I would have rainbow'd the DOGMA... needs more rainbow. Otherwise it's alright.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Color is OK. I like the Movistar color better.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thing is he's only going to use it in a few races. He's switching teams next year.

The Cavendish design got used for most of a season, and I like it more.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

anyone seen the Italian edition? My LBS has one - glossy black with Italian colors. very pretty bike


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Personally I think it's nice. I would say pinarello probably has some of the nicest paint jobs bar none.


----------



## buginga (Oct 18, 2013)

Beautiful gold-coloured decals inside the fork and the 65.1 logo.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

There was a world champion edition Prince a few years ago that was really nice but I can't find a decent picture now. Made for Marta Bastianelli.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Whoa, that bike Bastianelli is riding is nice. 

I've been super happy with my green/black Movistar frame. This, to me, has been the best riding Pinarello carbon frame so far.


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

Donn12 said:


> anyone seen the Italian edition? My LBS has one - glossy black with Italian colors. very pretty bike


I saw one at the local Helen's in Santa Monica. Super nice color scheme - the Italian color bands really pop out from the glossy black background. I thought it would be a boring from the pictures but like it after seeing the real thing.


----------

